# music inspired by god classical or not profond & bold



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

The theeme of the mission, Peter grabiel it's accomplished,, josquin des pres que habiitat ockeghem deo gracias, these were my two cents for now

:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I know Bach signed his pieces as inspired by God, but beyond that, I think Bach's St. Matthew Passion was inspired.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)




----------

